# Beyond Star Trek



## Al Jackson (Aug 7, 2018)

When Star Trek came out in 1966 SF fans , in a flash, recognized were the 'world of ST' came from , the pages of , mainly, Astounding Science Fiction magazine between 1940 and 1960.* We loved it.
These days I cast my mind about and ask "is there space opera more sophisticated than Star Trek" that would make a good SF space opera show?
(Actually I got a bit preempted on that one with the appearance of The Expanse which essentially 'Heinlein-like' (plus other solar system space opera from the 1950s.)
So now I would love to see Poul Anderson's Technic History done. Anderson's world building is the tag end evolution of Buck Roger and Flash Gordon.
Anderson was a great story teller , like Heinlein, and he had a refined feel for 'lived-in-super-science' . His extrapolated ,somewhat far future , settings are refined and the world building has some crafty domestication.
I think the  Dominic Flandry novels would make a terrific TV series. The Flandy stories are sophisticated space opera  Horatio Hornblower or more like  Patrick O'Brian Aubrey–Maturin series, following the life of a naval officer. Flandry becomes a dashing field agent of the Imperial Intelligence Corps for the Terran Empire. Flandry is a sort of military James Bond character. It would have to be done right , some high production values , a good cast, and above all attention to the 'feel' and world building that Anderson had on the page.

Dominic_Flandry

*Note: I went to the 1966 World Science Fiction Convention in Cleveland. Roddenberry came and showed the first pilot for Star Trek. The audience loved it. Next day Roddenberry was standing in a hallway with a model of the Discovery waiting to talk to people. No body was around him. So i went over and said "that sure was good and I recognize a lot of science fiction I know!". Roddenberry said "You should!" He told me how he had read Astounding in the 1940s and was a big fan of the prose form as it evolved away from it's pulp origins in the 20s and 30s. I don't know if he really talked about his admiration of prose science fiction in later years but he sure was knowledgable then.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Aug 7, 2018)

In the current political climate a Flandry series is almost impossible.  David Weber's Honor Harrington is more feasible.  Personally,  I'd like the Nicolas van Rijn and David Falkayn Polesotechnic league stories.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 12, 2018)

I would love to see an adaptation of his story *Lord of A Thousand Suns.  *Might even be a tv series potential here.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 19, 2018)

This so needs to happen. And your anecdote is wonderful!

I would to see Nicholas van Rijn on the screen as well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2018)

Well , at least were. have *The Orville *


----------

